# Home Brew Shampoo



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone have a good mix for K9 shampoo?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't use shampoo, I just dunk him in the ocean.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I don't use shampoo, I just dunk him in the ocean.


 
The sand is just great for exfoliating!;-)


----------



## Sharon Novak (Jan 31, 2008)

We use baby shampoo (or to be pc, should I say age challenged so I don't get in trouble again?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my Sharon...calander careful. That's what I use and put some Skin So Soft and baking soda in it. :smile: Thanks


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok Howard

1 pint Ivory or Dove liquid dishwashing soap
1 pint water
1 pint apple cider vinegar
4 ounces glycerin ( available at your local pharmacy)

Mix together


Now I never had a problem with shampooing the dog, it was getting them dry! Who can help with that one?

Sharon, glad to see you back. Maybe two women can teach that old boy how to bath a dog!;-)


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

kim guidry said:


> Sharon, glad to see you back. Maybe two women can teach that old boy how to bath a dog!;-)


 
Teach a teacher? Erh...ah...I'm a visual learner.;-) *Demo PLEASE*........


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Howard, there are lots of good recipies for shampoo. Are you wanting to build body or control the frizzies ?


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Teach a teacher? Erh...ah...I'm a visual learner.;-) *Demo PLEASE*........





Gerry Grimwood said:


> Howard, there are lots of good recipies for shampoo. Are you wanting to build body or control the frizzies ?


 

Oh Howard,

This is going to be a fun one. \\/ Don't your dogs have long hair. Maybe you need a de-tangle cream rinse also!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

The Border Collies have a medium rough coat, semi-long. My big Bouvs.........well they have a more rough style coat. Urine is a factor, not mine the dogs. So, I want something to clean, kill odor, and make them and me smell GOOD! A bath once a week ain't cutt'n it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Bare in mind the pH levels of a dogs skin is different to humans. Human shampoo isnt good for dogs.

That said, I only shampoo once in a blue moon, usually if theres urine or feces involved in the affair with my wonderful puppies......... I think those days are behind me now, *fingers crossed*


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I gave one of my GSDs a bath once. It was in 05 or 06. Not sure. :-k


----------



## Sharon Novak (Jan 31, 2008)

My vet told me that dog's don't need to be washed, just brushed out regular. I don't think he lets them sleep in the bed like we do 

I stand by baby shampoo. Once my dearly departed rottie had a roll in a dead skunk  I washed her first in baby shampoo. It was HELL in the shower when the water hit. After the baby shampoo, i let her sit in tomatoe juice for about 15 minutes, followed by another baby shampoo and finished with a stay on rinse of a 10% vanilla solution and viola! all was good!

OK Howard, should you and Kim be in California at the same time, you can come here and we can help you wash your doggies. Our shower is 4 feet by 6 feet with multiple shower heads and nozzles, a window with a sunset view and a little seat for when you get tired. Kim and I can watch/supervise from the outside glass shower door and when you're done, we can go outside and Kim can have her first leg bite from my little girl. Then she can have matching leg and arm bruises)

Best wishes,
Sharon

ps sometimes, I've noticed when people wash their dogs often they get dry flakeys and it seems it can be helped by rinsing really well and adding some fat like fish oil into their diets


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I gave one of my GSDs a bath once. It was in 05 or 06. Not sure. :-k


Mine got one when he was about 8 weeks old, that was the last one. Now, if I take him swimming in the lake or ocean, I hose him off when we get home. That's as much of a bath as he'll get. 

Howard is jealous because the guy with the Bouv pup at our club always has him smelling nice and fresh and luxuriously tangle free with conditioner.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Sharon I wouldn't know how to "act" in a glass enclosed box...shower?! In the country, we run around after midnight in the rain. Skipping through the meadow with flowers in our hair. :mrgreen: Well, flower scented shampoo. If you hit the farm pond just right, the mud bath is also great for removing dead skin cells. I tried the same thing at the beach and got bit by a shark, stung by a jellyfish, and was pulled out to sea with a rip tide....[-( No more baths for me. How safe is that hot tub thing? We use the livestock watering tank. In July we have to fight the sheep away from it. The water gets real nice around 2:00...life as a *******...ain"t no gooder than that ya'll!8)


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

> My vet told me that dog's don't need to be washed, just brushed out regular. I don't think he lets them sleep in the bed like we do


Good food and brushing is all my dogs get, people always comment on how the house doesn't "smell like dog". Both my house dogs spend some amount of time on the bed.

Yasko doesn't smell like pee anymore either  But I don't let him in the house


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Sharon I wouldn't know how to "act" in a glass enclosed box...shower?!


Funny thing Howard...I thought they were looking for a "private" show with all that "we will watch and direct" stuff that was said! :-k


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Will Kline said:


> Funny thing Howard...I thought they were looking for a "private" show with all that "we will watch and direct" stuff that was said! :-k


 

Sorry to disappoint everyone, but I am not touching that one.[-( [-( I am with Howard on this one except I am smart enough not to go into the beach when it is jellyfish season!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

You mean Jellyfish come in seasons??????


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> You mean Jellyfish come in seasons??????


 

Well Mike, all I can say is that I you won't find me in the Florida panhandle or bay in August.[-( And if you do see me I will be glued to my Seadoo.8) I don't want to get zapped by one of those things!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Will Kline said:


> Funny thing Howard...I thought they were looking for a "private" show with all that "we will watch and direct" stuff that was said! :-k


Ooooops! After re-reading this YOU might be right, I'm slow like that Jenny! ](*,)


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

kim guidry said:


> Sorry to disappoint everyone, but I am not touching that one.[-( [-( I am with Howard on this one except I am smart enough not to go into the beach when it is jellyfish season!


Well Kim you're not touching what????? 

Jellyfish season? I've heard of duck and goose season. I've heard of deer season. What in th world is jellyfish season? Is that how you make jelly and jam? YIPES! Here in the north/south. Delaware...we use GRAPES lady. Grapes, you know the stuff fine wine, like Boone's Farm and MD 20/20 are made from...:mrgreen:


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Well Kim you're not touching what?????


 
*HOWARD GAINES! *Don't go there....[-(


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

kim guidry said:


> *HOWARD GAINES! *Don't go there....[-(


:mrgreen: LOL...PM!
It's tough being COOL! Well me! Well, erh, ah...


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

kim guidry said:


> I never had a problem with shampooing the dog, it was getting them dry! Who can help with that one?
> 
> quote]
> 
> I use my backpack blower. My preivious GSD and now Ichilles LOVE that thing. Its a fun game to them. I put them in the kennel and break out the blower. He goes crazy for it and in just a matter of minutes he's dry enough to start brushing him out. While his front feet are up on the kennel and he's trying to bite the air, its a good time to get his under side good and dry. Try it and see how your boy does.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Jay,

I will try that next time. I used my hair dryer this past weekend and I am surprised that I did not blow a fuse in the thing. It took almost an hour to dry him! Zo ended up falling asleep, but I got him dry! I think the leaf blower may be a little bit more fun.8)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The one time I washed my GSD I just let him dry off by rolling and rubbing himself in the lawn............course then he was all dirty again. :-k ](*,)


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

But be careful Kim. Its getting to be lawn maint. time again and I will have my hands full. I have to put Ichilles up anytime I do yard work. He tries to bite the tires off the mower, goes after the weedeater, hedge trimmers, chainsaws, edger, and of course the blower. For his own safety he must go into the kennel and these time. Damn dog, if anything with a engine cranks up he goes crazy. It always has to be play time with him. :razz:


----------

